# Better than a 03/04 Cobra?



## idareu (Nov 20, 2004)

Do you think that yout 04 Gto is better than a 03/04 cobra?

If so why? arty


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

You mean besides the glorious fact that it doesn't have a nasty blue oval nailed to the nose?


----------



## aniversarysnake (Dec 23, 2004)

No, not better and there is only a horse on the front of an 03/04 cobra. come to think of it there is not one place that the oval apears on the exterior.

The only thing better is that you can get them dirt cheap now cause of lack of sales.


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

idareu said:


> Do you think that yout 04 Gto is better than a 03/04 cobra?
> 
> If so why? arty


Well, for me it was the fact that I had leg and head room in it - not the same with the stang. I also like the fact that the trunk is small so people won't ask me to help them move or carry their luggage


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

aniversarysnake said:


> No, not better


Why? Is it the solid axle thing?


----------



## aniversarysnake (Dec 23, 2004)

niether cars have a solid axle...so there is no thing.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

There's that other thing...what was it again...

Oh, _yeah_. Piss-poor Ford quality.

Union-built crap crates.


----------



## aniversarysnake (Dec 23, 2004)

since when is a muscle car supposed to be refined? The truth is that its not that bad even when you look at the vett and the viper. they both use parts from bottom of the barrel cars like neon and cavalier, and your paying 50,000-80,000 for those. but people don't buy them for those reasons, well at least I don't. this car is scary fast and can only get faster for a realativly low cost.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

aniversarysnake said:


> since when is a muscle car supposed to be refined? The truth is that its not that bad even when you look at the vett and the viper. they both use parts from bottom of the barrel cars like neon and cavalier, and your paying 50,000-80,000 for those. but people don't buy them for those reasons, well at least I don't. this car is scary fast and can only get faster for a realativly low cost.


Unlike Ford, who builds a $125k "supercar" and then must recall it due to serious manufacturing and design flaws?

As an aside...I _love_ it when trolls get defensive.

Things like spelling and capitals and common sense and _intelligence_ go *poof*.

Move along, little troll.


----------



## aniversarysnake (Dec 23, 2004)

First I'm not getting defensive, just pointing out some facts. I came here to check out what the whole fuss was with the GTO being so cheap. You have idareu to thank for that. 
As far as the Ford GT is concerend I have not heard any recalls or problems so I cannot comment on that. As for my grammar, well this is a forum and not a paper for my college class but if you need help reading I made it a little better.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

aniversarysnake said:


> First I'm not getting defensive, just pointing out some facts. I came here to check out what the whole fuss was with the GTO being so cheap. You have idareu to thank for that.
> As far as the Ford GT is concerend I have not heard any recalls or problems so I cannot comment on that. As for my grammar, well this is a forum and not a paper for my college class but if you need help reading I made it a little better.


Since you obviously have your head inserted in your anus sufficiently far to have very little contact with current events, I've decided to take pity on your ignorance and post the news item on Ford's latest embarrassment.

I'm sure your Daddy's Cobra is a very pretty shade of red. In the future, I'd check downrange before you spew your idiocy, troll.

http://www.blueovalnews.com/2004/recalls/recall.ford.gt.19dec04.htm



> *Ford Tells 2005 GT Owners "Not To Drive Their Vehicle Under Any Circumstances."*
> 
> Robert Lane
> 19 December 2004
> ...


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

The Cobra is a Ford. What more can I say.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh yea get the hell off the forum you troll!


----------



## aniversarysnake (Dec 23, 2004)

> The Coba is a Ford


WTF is a Coba? You mean Cobra.



> Since you obviously have your head inserted in your anus sufficiently far to have very little contact with current events, I've decided to take pity on your ignorance and post the news item on Ford's latest embarrassment.


Ah yes when in doubt try 2nd grande insults to make yourself feel better. Well seems like I have a life and do enjoy it, sue me for not knowing every little piece of information on the web (someone has to much time on there hands). Oh and just to add a little portion of what the article says. 

"Ford (like all domestic brands) is already under immense scrutiny for their product quality"

This car was built in a record amount of time, I would like to see GM pull off something of this magnitude. Hell, they haven't even attempted anything like this and succesfully pulled it off. 

You know this forum seemed pretty interesting as a result I registered and posted my opinion. Now I see it is not very welcome, what a pity well I guess I will go play with daddys cobra as one so eloquently put it.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

GO right ahead. nobodys stopping you go wrap yourself around a tree :shutme


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

aniversarysnake said:


> I would like to see GM pull off something of this magnitude. Hell, they haven't even attempted anything like this and succesfully pulled it off.


*ahem* *cough* 2006 C6 Vette Z06 *cough*

Retro is dead.



aniversarysnake said:


> You know this forum seemed pretty interesting as a result I registered and posted my opinion. Now I see it is not very welcome, what a pity ...


_Please._ Drop the victim act. You came to troll, and you know it. Perhaps it was a lame attempt at a retaliatory strike for whatever bvllsh1t idareu posted in your fetid cave, but he's a moron as well.

Buh bye, Troll! Stay in school and maybe someday you can buy a _real_ car instead of those nasty blue oval thingmies.



aniversarysnake said:


> ...well I guess I will go play with daddys cobra


Ew. That's disgusting. He should get arrested for that.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

ahahaha good one! :agree


----------



## aniversarysnake (Dec 23, 2004)

> Please. Drop the victim act. You came to troll, and you know it. Perhaps it was a lame attempt at a retaliatory strike for whatever bvllsh1t idareu posted in your fetid cave, but he's a moron as well.


Is there a rule saying I can't post my opinion on this forum? Thats all that I did. 




> *ahem* *cough* 2006 C6 Vette Z06 *cough*


Sorry, next. The Viper will hand it its ass, I would like to see proof other wise. Oh yeah its not out yet. 



> Retro is dead.


Really? Why is Chebby trying to stlye the Camaro like the old 60's version? Tell them its going to take a lot more than that to revive it. Honestly I hope they do but something tells me that we already know which "pony" car is here to stay. 



> Buh bye, Troll! Stay in school and maybe someday you can buy a real car instead of those nasty blue oval thingmies


Some one should take there own advice maybe they would have made a wiser choice.



> Ew. That's disgusting. He should get arrested for that.


I don't know whats worse implying some obscene sex act or you actually thinking it. Either way shows us whats truly on your mind.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Whoes Chebby its Chevy. get it right dip****!


----------



## aniversarysnake (Dec 23, 2004)

lol, yes drama!


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok. I'll play. First whats wrong with th 03 04 Cobra? it's still made on a chassis from "since before Columbus landed in the new world". I've driven many Mustang's and Cobra's they all have that magnificent GEAR whine and the ole' cowl shake. The chasis is about as stiff as the old Buick Grand Nationals. ( That's not a compliment ) The GTO is a true road car that just happens to have one strong ENGINE. The Cobra/Mustangs are antiquated chassis with a strong engine. Their interiors and fit and finish have not progressed much since the early 70's. Even the new Mustang cannot seem to shake it's plastic is puuurrrrfect interior. My first car was a Mustang GT 289 HI-PRO ( 1966 ) so I'm not really anti FERD. 
Now as to the crack about GM not pulling something like that off!!! Yep and Ford DIDN'T PULL it OFF either !!! They rushed into production with a $150,000 dollars car ( yes six figures ) and now they must go to the buyer's HOME and TRAILER IT BACK to the dealer. IT'S UNSAFE TO DRIVE !!!!!! What It's UNSAFE TO DRIVE !!! Boy they pulled that one out of the ole' magic HAT... The fix might be ready in January !!!!! Yep! they pulled that off alright !!!???? ((.) (.)=FORD)
There's a "HALO" car to be proud OF !!! Wonder what great suprises await the new owners of the "five figure" MouseTANGS.....

Also it seems FERD my have laid off their styling department. The "new" Mustang while being heralded as a "break through" is 1968/1970 design.
The new $150,000 dollar ( yes six figures ) is nothing but another rehash of the 1968/69/70 Mark III/IV/V gt cars. And let's not forget their latest offering 500. ( OH !! Thats right they are already working on an upgraded design as the new 500 has been deemed "outdated". Even as it was launched...

All GM has managed to do is come out with a new Vette that the magazines are nitpicking as to why it is almost but might just be a midgen less than the NEW PORCHAAA. Let's see the Vette can be had for 46,000 and change and the PORSCHE is ONLY 89,000 !!!!!
They also compared the GTO to the Mercedes new C55


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

hahaha you think the viper will walk the new zo6! you need to get your facts straight! the viper is a dodge so it would probably blow up in the first place but if it doesnt the vette would beat it. alot better enginering and design.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

*At least they've circled the problem...*


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Good Point! Found on road dead. Fixed or repaired daily. take your pick.


----------



## aniversarysnake (Dec 23, 2004)

> Whoes Chebby its Chevy. get it right dip****!


It was a joke num nuts. 



> First whats wrong with th 03 04 Cobra? it's still made on a chassis from "since before Columbus landed in the new world".


Its still here, where is the camaro? You even complain about the camaro anymore.

[/QUOTE]The chasis is about as stiff as the old Buick Grand Nationals. ( That's not a compliment ) The GTO is a true road car that just happens to have one strong ENGINE. The Cobra/Mustangs are antiquated chassis with a strong engine.[/QUOTE]

What were you trying to do insult the mustang for having a stiff chassis...um thats what you want. Atiquated, like fine wine, better with age. 



> Their interiors and fit and finish have not progressed much since the early 70's


Show me a GM car with superior fit and finish. they use the same econo box parts as all the others. 



> 289 HI-PRO


I think you mean289 Hi-Po K-code




> Now as to the crack about GM not pulling something like that off!!! Yep and Ford DIDN'T PULL it OFF either !!! They rushed into production with a $150,000 dollars car ( yes six figures ) and now they must go to the buyer's HOME and TRAILER IT BACK to the dealer. IT'S UNSAFE TO DRIVE !!!!!! What It's UNSAFE TO DRIVE !!! Boy they pulled that one out of the ole' magic HAT... The fix might be ready in January !!!!! Yep! they pulled that off alright !!!???? ((.) (.)=FORD)
> There's a "HALO" car to be proud OF !!! Wonder what great suprises await the new owners of the "five figure" MouseTANGS.....


Where is the attempt though? Where is GM's super car? This is a super car that was built in about a year to create from an Idea to actual car. Even Dodge has one in the works now and how long will it take them to get it out?



> Also it seems FERD my have laid off their styling department. The "new" Mustang while being heralded as a "break through" is 1968/1970 design.
> The new $150,000 dollar ( yes six figures ) is nothing but another rehash of the 1968/69/70 Mark III/IV/V gt cars. And let's not forget their latest offering 500. ( OH !! Thats right they are already working on an upgraded design as the new 500 has been deemed "outdated". Even as it was launched...


See above post on Camaro concept. 




> All GM has managed to do is come out with a new Vette that the magazines are nitpicking as to why it is almost but might just be a midgen less than the NEW PORCHAAA. Let's see the Vette can be had for 46,000 and change and the PORSCHE is ONLY 89,000 !!!!!


Yes, a vette that has Ferrari head lights a viper hood scoop, and looks like they just threw some peices together to make a car. Come on fender flares to make 12" tires fit they could have done better than that. Oh and the vette is a brand new design right? From the ground up right? oh yeah, no its not. This is from a car that still uses leaf springs for its suspension, talk about antiqated.



> They also compared the GTO to the Mercedes new C55


To bad they can't compare sales either. I don't know maybe the Monar... I mean GTO will go the way of the Camaro we will have to wait and see.


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

*Ford V-6 Emblem?*

Is that a Ford V-6 emblem showing on the side of your car in the photo?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

You're still here?  



aniversarysnake said:


> Show me a GM car with superior fit and finish. they use the same econo box parts as all the others.


Man...you wear your ignorance like a crown, eh buddy?

Built in Australia...different parts bin altogether (thank God).

We know, we know...Mousetang parts are semi-precious jewels handed down from ancient Indian Kings...



aniversarysnake said:


> Its still here, where is the camaro? You even complain about the camaro anymore.


That's because it was a dated pile of crap...at least GM had the _balls_ to put that dinosaur out of our misery...Ford is still _selling_ their dated flexi-flyer POS!



aniversarysnake said:


> Yes, a vette that has Ferrari head lights a viper hood scoop, and looks like they just threw some peices together to make a car. Come on fender flares to make 12" tires fit they could have done better than that. Oh and the vette is a brand new design right? From the ground up right? oh yeah, no its not. This is from a car that still uses leaf springs for its suspension, talk about antiqated.


Wow! Overwhelming a response by throwing a jumbled mass of retardation! Nice tactic...


----------



## aniversarysnake (Dec 23, 2004)

> Built in Australia...different parts bin altogether (thank God).


Whose the retard? Did you miss my point? Here let me simplify it.


Holden=Not GM

Meaning its not US, and as nice as it is It's obviously not good enough. They would would have to pay people to drive them LITERALY!


----------



## aniversarysnake (Dec 23, 2004)

That's because it was a dated pile of crap...at least GM had the balls to put that dinosaur out of our misery...Ford is still selling their dated flexi-flyer POS!

Out of its misery, yes. Balls, no. If it would have sold they would have kept selling it. well at least now you have a caviqueer you can praise.


Good eyes Urassisonfire! Its a V-6 with a cobra package....


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

OK what are you trying to prove?


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

BigJim said:


> OK what are you trying to prove?


BigJim---I believe he is trying to show us what type of person buy's a Ford V-6 Cobra!!!


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

lol thats about everyone. too bad my jeep can beat one. :shutme


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

oh a v-6 conversion. those wheels and plastic paneling pieces of sh^t are going to make your stang faster  You left one thing out though the cobra in the grille. pitiful


----------



## aniversarysnake (Dec 23, 2004)

> OK what are you trying to prove?


Nothing. I posted something about the Cobra being a superior car and I guess I can't do that here. 



> BigJim---I believe he is trying to show us what type of person buy's a Ford V-6 Cobra!!!


yep, that comment just says it all. You obviously couldn't tell a real cobra from a v-6 if it bit you in the ass. 



> lol thats about everyone. too bad my jeep can beat one.


Hope your jeep has a lot done to it.



> You left one thing out though the cobra in the grille. pitiful


yeah, cobra in the grill. I didn't know they came like that but okay what ever you say


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

if its a v-6 your in trouble lets put it that way! :shutme


----------



## aniversarysnake (Dec 23, 2004)

BigJim said:


> if its a v-6 your in trouble lets put it that way! :shutme



what do you think?


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

aniversarysnake said:


> Nothing. I posted something about the Cobra being a superior car and I guess I can't do that here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had a V-6 like you have I guess I wouldn't capitalize the word cobra either!!!


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:agree


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh BTW smart arse im getting an 05GTO in a couple of months. Lets see who wins then :shutme


----------



## aniversarysnake (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey, urassisgotacockinit its only capitalized once, if thats all you have to say do us all a favor and quit wasting bandwith. 

As for that 05 goat, not sweatin' it bra.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Good comeback. BTW why dont you do everybody a favor and leave this forum. You sir is what started this mess. Why dont you take your V-6 POS and leave!


----------



## aniversarysnake (Dec 23, 2004)

Read again sir. I did not start anything. And I think I'll stick around a while.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

OK thats great but im done bickering you can get someone else to argue with you. later


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

aniversarysnake said:


> Hey, urassisgotacockinit its only capitalized once, if thats all you have to say do us all a favor and quit wasting bandwith.
> 
> As for that 05 goat, not sweatin' it bra.


Why would anybody buy a V-6 Ford Mustang and pond it off as a Ford Cobra? 

But as I see how you start out by not being able to spell anniversarysnake and then to show everybody how you don't respect a persons User Name by making a vulgar name out of it shows to me that you may not even have a drivers license as yet. Maybe you should be doing your home work instead of being on a forum...day dreaming and spreading hate and discontent!!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

aniversarysnake said:


> Good eyes Urassisonfire! Its a V-6 with a cobra package....



Poseur! Hahaha!

V-6. Hilarious.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm sorry...I still can't get over this....hahehehehehahaha...oh man...V6...Cobra package....



aniversarysnake said:


> Whose the retard? Did you miss my point? Here let me simplify it.
> 
> 
> Holden=Not GM



Hahahahaha!

Idiot.

But then again....hahahaha....V6 poseurmobile...how pathetic!.....haha...

whew...hehe...

GM owns Holden.

Just like we all own you.


----------

